#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Honda Dash 125cc - Boy Racer

## dirtydog

I have always quite liked the Honda Dash motorbikes and there's something to be said about a bike that probably weighs around 50kilos and has over 200kmph on the speedo, now with them being old they are really cheap and have loads of bling you can stick on them to make you into a real _boy racer_.

This is one I saw in Pattaya, think he had stuck every extra available on it, did look smart though, probably could buy something similar for 15,000baht or less I should imagine.



Probably faster than most peoples cars, although I should imagine a bit dangerous at top end.



Custom wheels, custom disc brakes, he had changed just about everything on it, also a load of stainless bits on it, shall upload the pictures later on  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

I just inherited a yamaha Nuova 135 cc, has more bling on it than Riggers Suzy, aroud here its known as the pimp mobile. nice bike but as thirsty as hell, I think it gets roughly the same mileage as my vigo, sort of defeats the purpopse of having a small bike really. I would post some photos but its so gay butty man wouldcome around to shag me.

----------


## nedwalk

200 on a ferkin push bike tyre..no thanks

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> 200 on a ferkin push bike tyre..no thanks


Agreed. That's the biggest problem with these little bikes. You hit the brakes and the hard compound, skinny tyres simply lock up and you don't shed any speed.

----------


## dirtydog

^^ ^Don't be such a big girls blouse and grow a pair  :Smile: 

Anyway a few more pictures of this _beast_.

Back brake hydraulics, nice anodized colors on the fitments  :Smile: 



Front disc brake set up.



Got to chrome your engine covers, personally think that bit looks a bit tacky.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Got to chrome your engine covers, personally think that bit looks a bit tacky.


I thought you'd love it seeing as you're a wannabe American?




> colors

----------


## dirtydog

More people in the world spell colour incorrectly than correctly  :Smile: 

Anyway a few more add ons for wannabe boy racers.





Oh to be a teenager again  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

> grow a pair


mine would be dangleing either side of the seat, and after rideing LOYTOYS baby chopper, give me a bike i can throw me leg over rather step through anyday

----------


## Smithson

I started a thread asking about converting a Dash into a dirt bike and many laughed. 

Truth is the dash is a great little bike, there are some that can do 400m in around 11 sec. What does the fastest Harley do? Or those old overpriced VFR and CBR 400s? I used to ride a Bandit 400 in Bangkok, in decent traffic a light 2 stroke handled much better and took of about as quick. 

I remember when all the young Thai boys had 2 strokes, every Sat night in Bkk they'd start out is small groups that go bigger as they went along.

In the end there'd be 100s of them, flying along, running red lights on one wheel.

No helmet and flip flops, those kids had balls. Makes me laugh when ppl think riding a Harley is tough.

----------


## madjbs

> You hit the brakes and the hard compound, skinny tyres simply lock up and you don't shed any speed


The standard size they come with new are quite adequate for the size and weight of the bikes. I don't know why anyone would want to actually downsize though?? :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The standard size they come with new are quite adequate for the size and weight of the bikes.


Not when there's 5 people on one.

----------


## madjbs

Very true!  :Smile:

----------


## Smithson

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
>  grow a pair
> 
> 
> mine would be dangleing either side of the seat, and after rideing LOYTOYS baby chopper, give me a bike i can throw me leg over rather step through anyday


I'll take the step thru over the chopper. You don't see many of the latter these days, not much use if the handlebars are so wide they can't fit between the cars.

The Thai scooters are practical and reliable (unless modified). A mate of mine has a 110cc Tena that's done 120,000kms. You can put a heap of stuff in the basket and large sack of rice or 25lts of water in the step thru part, then have the wife and kids on the back.

----------


## nedwalk

> I'll take the step thru over the chopper


 
good, and i,ll stick to me nighty which has no problem slipping over the qtr in 10.5 or slippin between banked up traffic jams..

----------


## Loy Toy

> That's the biggest problem with these little bikes. You hit the brakes and the hard compound, skinny tyres simply lock up and you don't shed any speed.


Tell me about it mate and I still gotta get the girls to massage my injury most nights.   :Smile:

----------


## Smithson

> Originally Posted by Smithson
> 
> I'll take the step thru over the chopper
> 
> 
>  good, and i,ll stick to me nighty which has no problem slipping over the qtr in 10.5 or slippin between banked up traffic jams..



Good too see someone brave enough to admit to wearing a nighty...but if it's a bike your talking about you'll have to clarify.

It may be a second quicker than a fast dash, but do you need to import parts? Can it be fixed by the village idiot and bought in excellent condition for under 20k? 

In heavy bangkok traffic, between a Thai delivery boy on a dash and you on/in your nighty, my money would be on the kid. 

I also had a VFR750, great bike for riding up north, but horrible in traffic when the fans came on for the radiators.

There's lots of good bikes around, of all shape and sizes . The step thrus have their place as either practical bikes or boy racers.

----------


## BobR

> 200 on a ferkin push bike tyre..no thanks



I just bought a new Honda with that pgm-fi  digital fuel injection they are making such a big deal about and I think it has an electronic governor in it.  The bike takes of  very quickly but tops out at exactly 100kph.  The engine just seems to cut out at exactly 100kph even though the rpms are not at maximum.   It also has those skinny bicycle tires on it.  Fine for her, she never goes over 40 and I ride it occasionally just to blow out the engine and recharge the battery.

----------

